
Free SSL with Amazon's AWS Certificate Manager (ACM) - datadriven
https://dpron.com/ssl-with-aws-certificate-manager/
======
alexandrerond
Like Cloudflare, it defeats the purpose of SSL. If you don't have control of
the key then you should never use it as an encryption guarantee for your
users.

Is it better than plain HTTP? Perhaps, but you should be aware of the
pitfalls.

------
bni
Can you use this certificate on your own server, running on for example
Apache? Or do you have to use AWS cloudfront?

------
techdragon
Oh yes please. More free SSL is very very good.

------
pmx
if you buy a cert for the main domain it will also work for www.
automatically.

